# Zoomen / schärfen



## mickthebike (9. September 2009)

Hallo
ich habe ein Bild und möchte es zoomen, dabei aber scharfe Farbstreifen etc.  beibehalten.
Wie kann ich sowas machen? ( soll ja möglich sein )
Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## chmee (9. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an, um wieviel % du hochskalieren möchtest. Bis 200% würd ich der Sache 'ne Chance geben, darüber wird es einfach weich.
Da hilft kein Unscharf maskieren und auch kein Overlay-Highpass.

Ausschnitt des Bildes wäre zur Diskussion ratsam.

mfg chmee


----------



## mickthebike (9. September 2009)

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Unti...91433/L/&sid=d517dcb91230abf0a9a8946d59aaca52

Ich möchte dies in x-plane verwenden. D.h. es wird auch ganz nah im PC gezoomt. Textur in 2048x2048 wobei auch die Texturen zusätzlich geteilt etc. werden könnten. Einfach die Streifen schön scharf machen.

Danke 
Michael


----------



## chmee (9. September 2009)

Tja, würde sagen Nacharbeit ist angesagt, wenn Du es wirklich schön scharf haben möchtest.

mfg chmee


----------



## ink (9. September 2009)

Moin
Verstehe ih das richtig, dass du nur die Streifen haben möchtest um sie auf dein Model im Simulator zu mappen?
Da wäre das Einfachste die Streifen mit Vektoren nachzuzeichnen.
Dann kannst du skalieren biss zum Morgengrauen.

mfg


----------



## mickthebike (9. September 2009)

Vorallem die Streifen, aber am liebsten alles...ich kannte mal jemanden der sowas gut hinbekam... Ich bin mit PS nicht sehr vertraut. Wie soll ich das am einfachsten versuchen? Oder gleich 15.- an airliners.net verlustieren für das fit screen?


----------



## ink (10. September 2009)

Nabend
Was möchtest du genau machen?
Willst du die Textur nutzen um im Simulator das Flugzeug nachzubauen?

Wenn du keinen Bock hast das nachzubauen oder es zu große Einarbeitung braucht sind 15 Euro net viel.
Aber ich empfehle den "unbequemen" Weg.
Der wird dir erläutert wenn du die Fragen beantwortet hast 

mfg


----------



## mickthebike (10. September 2009)

Hi
Ja genau um in x-plane den Flieger zu texturieren. Also vermutlich werde ich die Seitenansicht ( wie im Bild ) auf 2048x2048 teilen. Ergibt eine recht grosse Auflösung...
Vielen Dank im voraus.
Gruss Michael
( komme einigermassen mit PS zurecht )


----------



## Another (10. September 2009)

Also nichts was auf dem Flugzeug klebt ist wirklich schwierig mit PS, whatever, zu reproduzieren. Es wäre wirklich besser wenn du's einfach nachmalst, statt das Ding nur zu vergrößern, um es als Textur zu verwenden.

Ich kenne X-Plane nicht, doch frage ich mich wie du allein mit dem Bild da 'nen Flieger dort texturieren kannst. Musst du dort nicht eh die Textur etwas mehr vorbereiten als so'ne Ansicht da raufzupappen!? Machs lieber von vornerein richtig, umso besser sieht das Ergebnis aus. Zur Not frag hier jemandem im Jobforum.


----------



## mickthebike (11. September 2009)

Meine Frage war womit/wie mein Kollege das damals so toll hinbekommen hat. Er nannte mir eine PS Funktion nur leider weiss ich nicht mehr welche.
HALLO INK---

Danke Michael


----------



## chmee (11. September 2009)

mick : Nur, diese Frage werden nicht wir, sondern Dein Freund beantworten können. 

Ich hab mir das Design nochmals angeschaut.. Na klar ist es für einen "Anfänger" nicht einfach, sowas schnell mal aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln. Andererseits ist es eine "einfache" Aufgabe, an der man was lernen kann und mit einer schicken Textur belohnt wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## mickthebike (11. September 2009)

Ach ja ich soll ein Anfänger sein...dafür habt Ihr umso mehr Ahnung.


----------

